# good help is hard to find



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

We pulled some honey this weekend, our first real crop.

http://zacharyfarmsllc.com/2007_extraction.htm


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Yeah that's what I'm talking about


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

He's cutting those wax cappings like a pro! I would rent the little guy from ya, but those darn child labor laws. 
Thats a great photo!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

That is a nice photo; he looks so serious! and doing a great job!!. You know, [I'am embarressed] I cut my comb bottom to top last year. I will try that now.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

That's just priceless!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

My boys are a quite a bit older then that little fellow, but I still have time with my youngest (15) to engage him in the finer arts of honey processing. Treasure those moments and pictures...thanks for sharing.


----------

